# Source: Cypress TrueTouch(TM) Standard Product I2C touchscreen driver



## bgroins (Aug 22, 2011)

I don't know if this helps at all, but this Android driver source was from the Cypress Semiconductor Website.

View attachment 2872


Alternate download: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=NW2CVM60

*Cypress TTSP Android Drvier*

Last Updated: 01/20/2011

*Driver Features*

Gen 2 (TMG240)
Gen 3 (TMA340)
Bootloader for field upgrades
Runtime Selectable Performance
Active distance, report rate
I2C and SPI Interfaces
Supports All Android Versions
Donut (1.6 and below)
Single Touch signaling
Éclair (2.0 and above)
Multi-Touch signaling
Supports Local and Android Gestures
Android Power Management


----------

